# Planning thread- WCG-TPU upcoming TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP! crunching challenge



## Norton (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey Team,

Fall is here and the temperatures are finally cooling down so to warm things up for crunching season we've decided to host a Challenge. 

We've opened a Team Challenge at WCG starting on *October 18th, 2018*

*TechPowerUP Fall WarmUP!*

Details:






Link:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9168

This challenge will be a warmup for the *WCG 14th Birthday Challenge *hosted* SETI.Germany *that starts on *November 16th, 2018*
Link:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9145

Now to do some planning.

*Will there be prizes for Team members who participate?*

*Absolutely!*

We already have some items coming in with more to come and *additional donations are welcome!*

One of prizes offered will be a nice EVGA X58 hex core Cruncher Combo 

What else?

We want to hear from you. Post your comments, thoughts, and questions in this thread.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2018)

Good time for a challenge. I came back to the team a couple weeks ago cause temps dropped in my area.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

I'll be hoping helping along as much as I can


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2018)

Of course count me in.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm in, the i7 has been chugging along. Will fire up the 2 pc at my house for the challenge as well


----------



## Arjai (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm IN!! 2 xeon x5670's, an i5 2400, 3 i3 2120's and the LappyTop with an i5 3317, Oh, and my phone, crunching overnights while plugged in.
Also, I have another computer on it's way. An i5 that I am going to upgrade to an i7 3770!

So, this year, I will feel better about contributing!!  Last year's contest's I basically had the lappytop and the i5, for a while, I had to get the i5 comp re working after an OS issue, long story.

Anyway, Let's DO THIS!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 1, 2018)

It's cooling off here also. I hate to turn on the furnace this early in the fall, so time to fire up the idle crunchers and add some supplemental heat.  I'm in for this.


----------



## Irony (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice, count me in. Finally got my little ryzen 5 rolling, time to inaugurate it


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 2, 2018)

Don't count on much help with my Ryzen 3 2200G, but I do plan on getting my account all straightened out and at least giving a few cores to the cause. 

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Norton (Oct 2, 2018)

Bump it up- let's hear your feedback team- and as mentioned in the OP... prize donations are welcome

Count me in for:
- An EVGA X58/hex core cruncher combo
- 2x$25 PayPal gifts
May have some more coming from me and will list any additional donations we have through today at some point this evening


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 4, 2018)

Challenge Time


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 5, 2018)

I got everything I can crunching away. I hope to have another system built soon.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 6, 2018)

Well...nothing as crunching machines to heat up the house properly. See if I can get an old XEON server up and running for some extra muscle. I'm in


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 6, 2018)

This will be a good time for some payback.  That's right @Arjai and @phill , you'll rue the day you took my slice of the pie!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 6, 2018)

^


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 6, 2018)

One Ryzen and one i7 reporting for duty.


----------



## phill (Oct 6, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This will be a good time for some payback.  That's right @Arjai and @phill , you'll rue the day you took my slice of the pie!



I'm not trying to take anyone's pie   I've not had a lot running today as the clouds and rain really suck at giving you a lot of free electric!!


----------



## XSmeagolX (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello Crunchers of TechPowerUp!

For testing our scripts, i decided to activate our stats script to your "WarmUp"-Challenge.
So if you like, you can have a look at our Birthday-Challenge-Stats starting at 10/18/2018 with a nice warmup-Challenge-Fever! 

https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

The headline will be "Testing Scripts" at the moment, because we do not want to confuse visitors, but the data will be to your challenge.


----------



## Norton (Oct 6, 2018)

XSmeagolX said:


> Hello Crunchers of TechPowerUp!
> 
> For testing our scripts, i decided to activate our stats script to your "WarmUp"-Challenge.
> So if you like, you can have a look at our Birthday-Challenge-Stats starting at 10/18/2018 with a nice warmup-Challenge-Fever!
> ...


That's awesome! 

A huge thanks from us for doing that!


----------



## phill (Oct 7, 2018)

XSmeagolX said:


> Hello Crunchers of TechPowerUp!
> 
> For testing our scripts, i decided to activate our stats script to your "WarmUp"-Challenge.
> So if you like, you can have a look at our Birthday-Challenge-Stats starting at 10/18/2018 with a nice warmup-Challenge-Fever!
> ...



Very nice thank you!!


----------



## tami626 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi!

I'm new to this crunching stuff, but I'll be happy to help with my good old Sandy. I started a few days ago thanks to this thread an I'll try to do as much as I can for the competition. 

Also, I will probably build a Ryzen PC after Zen 2 comes out, so it will get much better.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

tami626 said:


> I will probably build a Ryzen PC after Zen 2 comes out, so it will get much better.


Awesome! - I'm personally waiting out for threadripper 3 or perhaps a good value server board (Norton has given me excellent tips) - If you wait out for zen 2 it should have more cores than the 9900k and have excellent crunching power, especially with the high clocks.   EDIT: I've also got my x299 board - If that 22 core takes a tip in value after amd crushes it I might be able to grab one in the used market in the £500 range down the line - I'd make a nice addition.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm kinda back to the team to give a little hand for both the warmup and the actual b-day challenge. Nothing much, though, just a pair of boxen, Ryzen 7 2700X + FX-8320. Might add another, low-end Ryzen for the b-day challenge, if I can assemble it in time. It's either 2200G or 2400G, I don't 'member the model right now.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 7, 2018)

Vinska said:


> Ryzen 7 2700X + FX-8320


Nice choice


Vinska said:


> Might add another, lower-end Ryzen for the b-day challenge, if I can assemble it in time.


Take a look at Ebay/Gumtree - I've seen £40 a320 boards going for ryzen in used but full working order - I could get a 1600 + board for £150~ (cex does cpus dirt cheap here) another zen is definitely good value - perhaps sell that FX rig of yours to raise more funds?

Another massive tip is engineering sample processors - I found a xeon gold 6138 20c40t ES chip for £295, dirt cheap for what it is.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 7, 2018)

@Norton  don't forget about this retro-build I was sent the parts for that has been sitting here for a few months waiting on you to get something started so they can be given away. I also have this i7 960/Sabertooth combo I need to test to make sure it works.

retro build includes-
*CPU*: Phenom II x4 940 (AM2+)
*MB*: ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
*RAM*: 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2
*GPU*: BFG GTX 280 & a flashed BFG GTX 285
*Heatsink:* Zalman 9500A
*PSU: *CoolerMaster SilentPro 1000W
*Soundcard: *ASUS Xonar DG 5.1
*HHD:  *500GB Seagate 7200.12
*Case:* LIAN LI PC-V1200B
*OS: *Windows XP SP2

I7 Combo-
*CPU: *i7 960
*MB: *ASUS Sabertooth X58
*Heatsink: *Coolermaster Hyper 212


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 8, 2018)

So I am wondering if you have any tips for gpu use, still F@home or is there work on wcg, all amd gpus.?


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2018)

I haven't heard anything about WCG using GPUs since that one project years ago...


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 8, 2018)

Just saw this thread.  I'm in of course!  Will have 5 rigs to throw in, 72 threads a crunchin' 



hat said:


> I haven't heard anything about WCG using GPUs since that one project years ago...



Yea, unfortunately (or fortunately for my electric bill), it still doesn't.  It shows up as an option in the BOINC manager, but probably only works for specific projects, not WCG.  Overstating the obvious... they're missing out on a lot of compute power, but no doubt some big technical hurdles to do it.


----------



## swhite4784 (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll give it my best.


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, unfortunately (or fortunately for my electric bill), it still doesn't.  It shows up as an option in the BOINC manager, but probably only works for specific projects, not WCG.  Overstating the obvious... they're missing out on a lot of compute power, but no doubt some big technical hurdles to do it.



I don't imagine it could be that hard. They already did it once... or maybe GPUs just aren't suited for the projects they have. As you mentioned, though, BOINC itself can use the GPU for other projects, just not WCG. However, there is GPUGrid, but this seems a bit redundant (for us) considering we already have a F@H team...


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 9, 2018)

Should be able to add a 5930k system in time for the challenge. I'll keep it going through the birthday challenge and then likely shut it down.


----------



## xvi (Oct 12, 2018)

Work PC died and I got one with an i7-8700 as a replacement. Sounds like it's time to see if she rips.

Much thanks to Norton and everyone who puts these challenges together.


----------



## Norton (Oct 14, 2018)

*5 days *to go before our challenge starts

So far 42 other Teams have signed up to join us! 
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=9168

Will open up the main challenge thread on Monday or Tuesday but in the meantime...
- keep getting those rigs ready to go
- contact any members you know that aren't active atm and ask them to help out
- post in or PM me with any prize donations for our Team giveaway (for active TPU crunching/folding team members)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2018)

Vinska said:


> I'm kinda back to the team to give a little hand for both the warmup and the actual b-day challenge. Nothing much, though, just a pair of boxen, Ryzen 7 2700X + FX-8320. Might add another, low-end Ryzen for the b-day challenge, if I can assemble it in time. It's either 2200G or 2400G, I don't 'member the model right now.


Good to hear from you again.  Didn't recognize who you are at first.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 14, 2018)

Got the main system running with a FX-9590 now. Just need another AM3 mobo and I'll have my backup cruncher running with my old FX-8350.


----------



## The Data Master (Oct 17, 2018)

Got 24 cores and 32 threads are ready to go.
2 i7 3770s, 2 phenom 1045t (great for overnight heat in the bedroom), 1 J1900 Celeron, and for a day or 2 just to spike the numbers, I'll add overnight tasks to my Ryzen 1600.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2018)

*20 hrs to go before challenge start!!!*

Time to get your rigs spooled up and your work caches filled up!

Challenge is on- challenge thread open!

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-25-2018-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.248668/


----------

